# Old Books and Items for Sale by Joe Tedesco



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Sold...........*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Joe:

What I need is 1958, 1957, 1955, 1954, 1949, 1943, 1942. Missing quite a few in the 20 and teens but if I could fill in those holes for now....ANYONE?

I check my inventory as I have a few duplicates.


----------



## tomcarrigan (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a couple of 1959 Copies if anyone is interested


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

tomcarrigan said:


> I have a couple of 1959 Copies if anyone is interested


 
Welcome to the forum. You should intro yourself.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Joe:
> 
> What I need is 1958, 1957, 1955, 1954, 1949, 1943, 1942. Missing quite a few in the 20 and teens but if I could fill in those holes for now....ANYONE?
> 
> I check my inventory as I have a few duplicates.


 

Would you be willing to sell any of the duplicates?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

tomcarrigan said:


> I have a couple of 1959 Copies if anyone is interested


 How much?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tomcarrigan.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomcarrigan (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have a clue william, I didn't know they were collectable,I just grab them when I spot one in a Garage Sale or Flea Market. I would be happy to sell one copy, both are in pretty good shape especially considering their age.

Tom


----------



## Craig2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Looking for 1953 and 1956*

What I am looking for is a 1953 and 1956 edition. 

Can you tell me how much you are asking for yours?




Joe Tedesco said:


> *Old Books and Items for Sale by Joe Tedesco:*
> 
> *1953 National Electrical Code,* _42nd Anniversary Under NFPA Sponsor Ship_, Hardback Volume V from the National Fire Codes, includes entire NEC, and original catalog of advertisers, and electrical provisions of other NFPA Standards.
> 
> Book is in perfect condition! :thumbup:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Last I heard Joe was enroute to some military base overseas


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricguy said:


> Last I heard Joe was enroute to some military base overseas


That's the story he's been giving.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

whats this? A post Joe hasnt deleted..............


----------

